

InDinero (YC S10) Brings Budgeting to Small Businesses - jlm382
http://money.cnn.com/2011/01/26/smallbusiness/indinero_budget/index.htm

======
bane
Out of curiosity, how'd you get the coverage from CNN? Was it their interest,
or via a marketing outreach?

Congrats on the coverage!

------
samstokes
I know you must be sick of hearing this, but - do you guys support Silicon
Valley Bank yet? We'd love to give Indinero a try.

Presumably if you don't support SVB we could still manually enter
transactions? (We might actually do that - SVB's online banking might be the
worst I've ever seen, and that's saying something.)

~~~
samstokes
Just want to note that shortly after I posted this, someone from SVB emailed
me personally to let me know that they agree their online banking needs
improvement, and have a relaunch in the works.

In our offline experience with them, we've found their customer service to be
very good - personal, efficient and understanding (the latter was important
given our circumstances as immigrant founders).

~~~
pxlpshr
SVB's personal level of account service is fantastic, but the online site
predates web 1.0 which is an ironic tragedy.

------
kgermino
I just went to check out InDinero and linked up my personal accounts to see
how it worked. I have to say it was so nice, easy clean, etc. that I think I
might start using it to monitor my personal accounts, it's 10x better than my
banks online banking pages.

------
bdickason
My wife and I run a Salon and I WANT to use InDinero... but it really seems
like it's focused on super-small businesses. Is there value for a $500k+
revenue 12+ employee business that I'm missing? I'm not super happy with
LessAccounting, but I still want to keep track of per-employee revenue and
payouts and what not :\

~~~
kunjaan
Have you tried Quickbooks? If so, what did you like or did not like about it?

~~~
bdickason
I've definitely tried quickbooks and it is a bloated, feature-ridden,
trainwreck that requires weeks of training. Doing simple things like setting
up categories and viewing transactions become ridiculously difficult and time
consuming.

I like lessaccounting because it has some of the features we need, but it's
really setup for invoice-based businesses which we are not. As such, there's
no way to track things like... credit card payments that a merchant fulfills
in May but were actually run against expenses in the end of April.

~~~
stevenbristol
Have you tried using the tags in LessAccounting? They should allow you to do
exactly what you want.

------
alphakappa
Direct link so you don't have to go to CNN (I got a couple of popups in spite
of having AdBlock)

<https://indinero.com/>

Just out of curiosity - how do you manage to get data from credit cards and
banks? Are you using some third party service, or did you write something from
scratch?

------
rgwc
Interesting pricing concept: If InDinero helps its customers succeed, so do
its revenues! Great idea!

~~~
patio11
Scaling with customer success is the way to go in B2B. I was just talking with
one of my customers today, who was worried about going from the $30 to $80
plan. "Bob, my back of the envelope math is that your monthly revenue needs to
increase by ten thousand bucks before that happens." "Oh that's fine then."

I'm sincerely hoping I make Bob rich.

------
kloncks
_So far they'd paid themselves nothing, but starting in 2011 they'll all
receive $20,000 a year._

Really glad the interview included this. It's one of those details you don't
hear about much in company profiles.

------
kirpekar
Congrats on getting on to CNN

------
sgt
Honestly, InDinero is just one of those genuinely good ideas that I would
invest in myself.

------
PonyGumbo
Really wish it worked with TD Business Direct.

------
imkevinxu
I like the honesty about employee salary, keep it up! CNN knows you guys are
onto something!

------
catch23
I might be biased, I do prefer Outright a little more...

------
mistermann
Canada support?

------
TheSOB88
They just added this? What else did they have??

~~~
staunch
Pretty charts.

------
thinkcomp
It might be cool for InDinero to support data imports from our FaceCash POS
system. As mobile payments take off more businesses will be using it, and
though we have our own accounting features they might want to build it into
InDinero too if they're using it already.

